# PWF vs MFC vs SLF



## Bonzo86 (Mar 7, 2012)

For the long term. Taking dividend into consideration. Which is best?

i think it is PWF. They appear to be valued well and perhaps a little less volatile than SLF and MFC. They also have a good dividend history. What do you think? It seems like MFC and SLF get all the love and headlines and you don't hear too much about PWF.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Bonzo86 said:


> It seems like MFC and SLF get all the love and headlines and you don't hear too much about PWF.


I think GWO gets fairly decent coverage, not sure if they get all the love, or all the hate as of late. I think all three have very different risk profiles, exposure to very different markets, growth opportunities, and market risk.


----------

